# Dudley, MA Bike Show/Swap



## Handyman (Nov 23, 2013)

Thinking about checking out the Dudley, MA show tomorrow but have never been to it.  Is it worth the drive?


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2013)

It is worth the drive.  Check out this link.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?48291-Dudley-Mass-Thanksgiving-Swap-11-24


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 23, 2013)

Ive been to pretty much every Dudley swap and can tell you for a fact that the November swaps are always the best of the year. There seems to be a decent amount of CABE members going as well as Rat Rod members so there should be a diverse market of buyers and sellers. These swaps are only as good as WE make them so my advice is to go...and I'll see ya there!

-Brian


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Ive been to pretty much every Dudley swap and can tell you for a fact that the November swaps are always the best of the year. There seems to be a decent amount of CABE members going as well as Rat Rod members so there should be a diverse market of buyers and sellers. These swaps are only as good as WE make them so my advice is to go...and I'll see ya there!
> 
> -Brian




Yes! What Brian said.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 23, 2013)

*Dudley MA Show/Swap*

Thanks for the heads-up Catfish and Bri-In-RI...........................I'll check it out tomorrow.  If you see a guy in a red and grey "Cabella" jacket looking for anything Iver Johnson, say hi, it will be me.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------

